# Legend of the Seeker returns this weekend



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

If you're a fan of this show like I am, you will be pleased to know the break is over and a new episode should air this weekend.  It is titled "Denna".  If you have read Terry Goodkind's  "The Sword of Truth" series, you know who that is.

I am very excited to see this episode.  In the books, this was one of the turning points of Richard's (da hero)life.

The program loosly follows the books with some major differences.  All in all, I like it a lot.  Even with the differences, I feel it captures the spirit of the books.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

We're excited too. I've been calling the show "The Continuing Adventures of Richard, Zedd and Kahlan" LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine comes on tonight at 7 PM eastern.  So unless something bad happens, I'll be watching it in just a couple of hours!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

What channel is this on? I have never heard of it. I read the series up to a point, but I know I haven't read all of them. Would love to see the show.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks! I never knew this existed. I'm in Boston and it shows on channel 5. It was on at 7 EST tonight so I taped it. I just watched the first 3 episodes on my laptop. I've read the series a couple of times at least and just love it. The acting leaves a bit to be desired and there is a MAJOR differance even in episode 1 (no spoilers, don't worry). However, I love the books so much I just have to watch it. I must admit though, I don't like the casting of Zed. I always pictured him more like Gandalf from LOTR, not the odd looking guy they have as an actor on this show.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> What channel is this on? I have never heard of it. I read the series up to a point, but I know I haven't read all of them. Would love to see the show.


Its syndicated so you'll have to check your listings. I have to record it since it airs in my market at 1230 am Monday mornings. The other bonus to the series is that its a Sam Rami production - the same guy behind Hercules and Xena. I love those shows.  Just waiting on Bruce Campbell to guest star.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, there are all kinds of discrepancies between the book and the show. It still does a good job of following the spirit of the books.

One thing I noticed right away is the rule about women's hair in the Midlands. This isn't a spoiler (I think)so I'll post it. The higher a woman's social status, the longer her hair is. Peasent woman have the shortest hair. Kahlen being the High Confessor is supposed to have the longest hair in the land. longer than even royalty. The show doesn't follow that rule.

This new episode introduced the Mord Sith. They are an important group in the books but of course the show corrupted them as well. They did serve part of their purpose in the episode so it wasn't a total loss.

As the show progresses, I feel like the acting is getting better. If not, then I am just getting used to it.



Spoiler



Richard was able to turn the sword white when he killed Denna and he learned to control pain. Denna wasn't revived in the books but she did Manage to help Richard twice from the other side. Lastly, I want to see Richard's magic kick in. He's supposed to be a wizard dang it


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm all caught up now. The acting is getting better, but still pretty bad. I hate watching movies/t.v. shows based on a book when they so drastically vary from the books.  At least in LOTR they just cut out huge pieces, but they never changed the plot or major plot lines as drastically as this. UGH!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

i just remember they say "based on" the book by Terry Goodkind.  I never expect them to ever follow a book very closely.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I believe the correct term in this case is "loosely based"


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Loosly based works for me.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I just stumbled across this series a few weeks ago and have been taping all the reruns. I've menaged to get caught up (I hope) and very excited that these are new ones coming out!  I am enjoying the series.

theresam


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I really like it as well.  I know it's vastlly different from the books but it's fun to watch.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

I started to watch the series but I am sorry to say that I lost interest in it. I wasn't expecting it to follow the series word for word, nor was I expecting Lord of the Rings (also shot in New Zealand). However, I was expecting something closer to Mr. Goodkind's vision, and something more visually stimulating given the fact that Sam Raimi was onboard and they shot it in NZ.

I like Kahlan, but Richard is all wrong. He needs to be a more noble, knowledgeable person. A very important part of the series is the fact that Richard was able to grow up and become the man he is BEFORE magic and adventure was brought into his life. He uses his insight and wisdom to solve his problems. The TV series appears to focus on him still becoming this man, and it just feels all wrong.

Mr. Goodkind has been a tremendous inspiration to me as a writer. He actually owns some of my artwork too!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah....he does seem a little too "Luke Skywalker on Tattoine" ish....


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been thinking it seems like by the time Richard met Denna he was able to cast spells like Zeb.  He hasn't done anything like that yet.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hahaha...."Luke Skywalker on Tattoine" ish...that's exactly right.

Vampyre,
I haven't read the first book in a while, but I didn't think he could use magic until after he turned the blade white with Denna....unless you count memorizing the book. I could be wrong, it's been a while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

You may be right


Spoiler



and he just did that.. sort of in the show


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watched the first episode, but never made my way back to the show since


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey if you guys are Goodkind fans, check out my novel for FREE on Google Book Search.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Q3JMoVIogYkC&printsec=frontcover&dq=mighty+hammer+down


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

David J. Guyton said:


> Hey if you guys are Goodkind fans, check out my novel for FREE on Google Book Search.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Q3JMoVIogYkC&printsec=frontcover&dq=mighty+hammer+down


I already bought yours...it's on my to read list after In Her Name and Distant Cousin


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I have it as well!  Not sure when I'll get to it. Seems my list has grown exponentially since finding this board! 

I have not read the books that the tv show is based on so lucky me.. no disappointment or expectations!! I was going to read it but kept getting distracted by other books.   

theresam


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

That's great guys. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.. Please don't be shy about telling me what you think about it....and you should check out the Book Klub here on kindleboards in the summertime. I hope I can earn you as fans of mine.

Bkworm8it,
I HIGHLY recommend the Sword of Truth Series (especially _Wizard's First Rule _ and _Naked Empire_...my favorites). You simply must read it when you have a chance.


----------

